

Ask HN: Where to find good icon sets? - msencenb

Hey guys,<p>Just wondering if you guys have any good resources for where I can buy or would find good web icon sets? I generally use themeforest for templates but would like to be able to customize a little more with more icons. Any help would be appreciated :)
======
mixmax
<http://www.iconfinder.com/>

~~~
iconfinder
Thank you for recommending Iconfinder :-)

~~~
cmontgomeryb
Thankyou for Iconfinder!

------
jon914
The Fugue set is extensive and is my goto set.
<http://p.yusukekamiyamane.com/>

------
jarek-foksa
\- Some of the best icon designers are publishing their free sets on Smashing
Magazine: <http://www.smashingmagazine.com/tag/icons> By following the links
under each posts you will stumble upon additional commercial sets.

\- There is ThemeForest's sister website called GraphicRiver.net which focuses
on stock graphics.

\- Also don't forget about istockphoto.com and fotolia.com, besides stock
photography they are also offering many icon sets.

------
maguay
I really like using the Pictos icon font (<http://pictos.drewwilson.com/>).
This icon set has already been mentioned, but it should be noted that there
are 3 icon image sets and then the font. The font can be used as an @font-face
font on your site, which is a lightweight and very scalable way to add icons
to sites and webapps. Plus, having the font icon in Photoshop makes quick
mockups so easy!

------
dstein
The sets from <http://famfamfam.com> are what a lot of sites use, they're
excellent, but only 16x16.

------
bnycum
<http://pictos.drewwilson.com/> (as previously mentioned)

<http://pictofoundry.34orange.com/>

<http://glyphish.com/>

<http://glyphicons.com/>

------
proexploit
I really like: <http://www.iconsweets.com/> & <http://www.iconsweets2.com/>
but most of these are good suggestions. Download them all and start keeping
them in an Icons folder and use what you like with each project.

~~~
iconfinder
You could also just bookmark the two icon sets here:

<http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3Aiconsweets>
<http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3Aiconsweets2>

It's probably easier.

~~~
proexploit
Not only did I not know they were available on IconFinder, but I would still
bookmark the author's site as it's easier to get a look at the icons and
they've got a PSD in the download that's very helpful to me. Your site does
have individual downloads but 90% of the time I want them all.

------
eswat
<http://www.tabsicons.com/> and <http://pictos.drewwilson.com/> are my current
goto sets.

------
tfitzgerald
My favorite for a while has been FatCow: <http://www.fatcow.com/free-icons>.
2000 16x16 and 32x32 icons.

~~~
iconfinder
They are all indexed and searchable here:
<http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3Afatcow>

------
slindstr
I've been using <http://www.thenounproject.com/> a lot recently.

~~~
aysar
Never heard of it, but looks like a really neat project though!

------
watchdogtimer
<http://icons.mysitemyway.com/> has several nice icon sets.

------
appwork
<http://dryicons.com> has some good ones and offers custom service.

------
ablutop
<http://www.iconlet.com/>

------
jtardie
I think Helveticons is a popular set. Otherwise, I'm not quite sure.

------
calbear81
For app design, we use GlyphishPro

